# fat burner



## tomjerry420420 (Sep 30, 2012)

hi i am 22, 5.7, 175 lbs...i am lil bit muscular but have too much bodyfat..i just want to get ripped now..so i started to think to use blackspider fatburner...so guys could u please tell me that do you ppl think its going to work for me? i am going to workout minimum 5 days a week..so guys if u have anything to say please that will b helpful..


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

whats your diet you have to lose this fat ?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

At 175lbs I'd say you don't need a fat burner. I imagine you've just got a pot belly right??

All you need to do at the moment is build muscle. Far burners won't do anything without a calorie deficit and cardio. Something you don't need being 175 lbs.


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm using an ECA stack, along with my training and solid diet the fat is dripping off.


----------



## tomjerry420420 (Sep 30, 2012)

no plz plz plz i need it i have been trying from 2 months to lose fat but i need to get ripped soon ..so can u plz tel me something about blackspider and its doses..plz .


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

tomjerry420420 said:


> no plz plz plz i need it i have been trying from 2 months to lose fat but i need to get ripped soon ..so can u plz tel me something about blackspider and its doses..plz .


Mate the fat burner wont do anything on its own. You've go to have a diet with a colorie deficit and/or do some cardio/weights. If you don't lift you'll lose muscle.


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

grenade. best over the counter one i'v ever used. shop round though, price varies a lot.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

tomjerry420420 said:


> no plz plz plz i need it i have been trying from 2 months to lose fat but i need to get ripped soon ..so can u plz tel me something about blackspider and its doses..plz .


you do know these over the counter fat burners are only the icing on the cake?

if you're that desperate to lose the fat, post up your diet


----------



## Red_Stafford (Oct 9, 2008)

Chunkee said:


> I'm using an ECA stack, along with my training and solid diet the fat is dripping off.


Can you please give more details


----------



## tomjerry420420 (Sep 30, 2012)

bro paul ..obviously m going to workout like hell and do cardio and reduce my calorie intake ..so wat u say now??


----------



## tomjerry420420 (Sep 30, 2012)

and can u plz give me more details about ECA stack ..n how to do it..


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

tomjerry420420 said:


> bro paul ..obviously m going to workout like hell and do cardio and reduce my calorie intake ..so wat u say now??


I say...post your diet and routine lets have a look. If you've been tryin for 2 months and getting nowhere there's something wrong.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html

ECA thread


----------



## tomjerry420420 (Sep 30, 2012)

aahh man! y dont u understand..i cant post my diet coz i even dont know what i eat..all i know is i workout 5 days a week like hell and do cardio...so plz guys say smthing


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

give up. :surrender:


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

tomjerry420420 said:


> aahh man! y dont u understand..i cant post my diet coz i even dont know what i eat..all i know is i workout 5 days a week like hell and do cardio...so plz guys say smthing


how can you cut without even knowing what you eat?

do you not think it would be make more sense to get your eating sorted first before adding a fat burner? over the counter fat burners only nudge along whats occuring already. if you have a crappy diet, which it sounds like you do, a fat burner will do bugger all.


----------



## tomjerry420420 (Sep 30, 2012)

or else mates can u prepare a diet for me..plz i beg u it will b a good help.. :-(


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

tomjerry420420 said:


> or else mates can u prepare a diet for me..plz i beg u it will b a good help.. :-(


come on brah, you gotta do some of the work yourself.


----------



## tomjerry420420 (Sep 30, 2012)

guys plz make a diet plan for me with blackspider fatburner. plz plz plz :'-(


----------



## djwillb (Jan 17, 2013)

You don't Know what you eat??? The answer is in your food mate All a fat burner will do is help stop you plateauing the loss when on a large calorie defect diet. Its not a magic pill and most certainly wont get you "ripped" if that what you are thinking. You are what you eat its all about the food mate!


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh dear


----------



## gav76 (Feb 26, 2011)

another fkin troll


----------



## tomjerry420420 (Sep 30, 2012)

:'-(


----------



## djwillb (Jan 17, 2013)

I really don't mean this to sound rude but....STOP BEING LAZY!!

If you are serious about this then do some bloody research. The internet is saturated with information about nutrition for sport and training. Even look at the stickies on here that some of the guys have been so kind as to share their wealth on knowledge. And there is some seriously good advice too.

To expect someone to make you a meal plan for free is CRAAAAZY! Do some reading and sort ya **** out. Not intended to offend just need to make a point.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

tomjerry420420 said:


> guys plz make a diet plan for me with blackspider fatburner. plz plz plz :'-(


Meal 1 blackspider

Meal 2 1 packet of peanut M&ms

Meal 3 blackspider

Meal 4 Mcdonalds Happy meal

Meal 5 blackspider

Meal 6 mars bar


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

tomjerry420420 said:


> aahh man! y dont u understand..i cant post my diet coz i even dont know what i eat..all i know is i workout 5 days a week like hell and do cardio...*so plz guys say* *smthing*


You don't need a Fat Burner, you need to understand your diet first. Don't be an ar se & look for a tablet to solve this. OK!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Unless your diet and cardio are sorted then even DNP will have little effect never mind an OTC fat burner


----------



## tomjerry420420 (Sep 30, 2012)

hahahaha ...paul .... ok ok guyz i'l do some research n promise again i'l come back .ok thx guys u ppl r great.. ;-)


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

tomjerry420420 said:


> hahahaha ...paul .... ok ok guyz i'l do some research n promise again i'l come back .ok thx guys u ppl r great.. ;-)


Ok mate & take some english lessons too.


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Red_Stafford said:


> Can you please give more details


Have a read of this mate, http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

TheBob said:


> Troll whore


Haha, gotta keep em biting...


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Ok mate & take some english lessons too.


Bitchy....

That would be English with a capital E :whistling:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

TheBob said:


> But the question is will black widow work


Only with happy meals...that's the secret ; )


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

tomjerry420420 said:


> aahh man! y dont u understand..i cant post my diet coz i even dont know what i eat..all i know is i workout 5 days a week like hell and do cardio...so plz guys say smthing


Well theres your problem...


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Somethings I read on this forum amaze me... :nono:


----------

